# Haiku Mania



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

I put my pants on
I remove them accidentally
Where did my pants go?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/393-post-your-haikus.html

I guess they must be
at the other thread where we
were posting haikus. :tongue:


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

[In this haiku, I
say suggestive things about
the khan sans bottoms.]


----------

